# Download manager



## Merry Lorens (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello!
Can you please tell me from your experience what is the best download manager for Mac?
I have found only tree downloaders: Speed Download5, Folx and Leech.
It seems to me that Folx and Speed Download are the most powerful, but I am not sure. Please advise.


----------

